# PSA: You CAN get a sunburn at 9am!



## 298mom (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm posting this so hopefully others can learn from my mistake. A few weeks ago, we were in central Arkansas visiting family (maybe the sun's a bit stronger there than 3 hours north of there?). I took dd outside to play at 8:45. Usually if we're out much past 9am I put sunscreen on her. But I didn't that day, and we came in at 9:40.
I was sad to see later that her forearms were slightly pink! Luckily it was very light, and it had turned to brown by the evening. I had a hat and pants on her, so it was just her arms. I, however, was wearing a tank top, and got a slight "tank top" burn; it was just a bit tender.
So watch out, mommas and daddies, and cover your kid's skin, even early or late!


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Crazy!! Good to know, though. Thank you!


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

Yep. And the sun doesn't even have to be "out" to get burned. Just because it's cloudy doesn't mean the rays aren't still there.


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

I'm glad you posted this. For some reason I had assumed you couldn't get burned before 11. I have no idea why I thought his.


----------



## Ambystoma (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh, yes! And if you're very pale (like me) you can get burned all year any time before dusk. I wear sunscreen all year since the time I burned in December...


----------



## nikkiethridge (May 6, 2008)

Is it me, or does this summer just seem to be more oven-like than last year? We seriously can't even go outside here in N. TX past 10a because it's SOOOOO hot. I'm running both central a/c AND a window unit in the bedroom. Guh.

So glad your LO didn't get painfully burned! Those are never fun.


----------



## Belia (Dec 22, 2007)

How appropriate that I read this post today.... we took DS to a parade today and we sat in the shade for the whole time... and I didn't think we needed sunscreen and now we all have little pink arms and faces.









My poor little baby's skin. I feel like such a bad mommy.


----------



## Kagrish (Jun 8, 2009)

My DH refuses to put on sunscreen and he gets so burned. Argh, I don't know how to convince him otherwise!

I always forget to think about sunscreen on the LO. Fortunately, we don't stay out in the sun very long.


----------

